# MWCD drawdown schedule



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The drawdown schedule for the MWCD lakes is: 

Clendenning.......... Nov 1......5 ft.
Seneca................. Nov 1......8 ft
Atwood................. Nov 8......8 ft
Tappan................. Nov 15.... 8 ft
Leesville............... Nov 15.... 8 ft
Piedmont.............. Nov 15..... 5 ft

If this holds true it doesn't look like they will be dredging out in front of the Piedmont ramp so we can launch at winter pool, hope I am wrong though....


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

thanks for the post HM


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the post. How long does it take to drop 5 ft?


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Just curious I've been told that you can still get out from the 212 ramp at Atwood. Is this true? After the drawdown to clarify. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Husky Musky (May 21, 2004)

With no rain, about 10 days.


----------



## negs (May 25, 2010)

snapper said:


> Just curious I've been told that you can still get out from the 212 ramp at Atwood. Is this true? After the drawdown to clarify. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


 that is true


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

negs said:


> that is true



Thank you negs


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Pete. Just looked a few days ago and couldn't find anything. Anything about Charles Mills? Guess it's about time for some day/night time spillway fishing.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

Skippy said:


> Thanks Pete. Just looked a few days ago and couldn't find anything. Anything about Charles Mills? Guess it's about time for some day/night time spillway fishing.


here Skippy 

* Charles Mill Lake  5 feet  Dec. 1


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Hatchetman,
Thank's for posting that info. Sorry to hear Seneca drawn down date. I haven't been able to do any good on the fall bite yet and before what I consider prime time water temp 50 degrees or lower it likely will be to low for me to launch my boat. Just this past Monday the temp was still 57.
Sure wish some day they extend the ramp for us guy's that want to fish in a boat until ice is on and super early in the spring. But that happens at several lakes. Oh well


----------



## Glasstream90Yamadog (Apr 26, 2011)

Jigger - you ever try launching just off to the right of the ramps at Seneca? I've done it a few times in March a few years back when the lake was still real low. They put stone down for launching that year. Definitely recommend 4WD to launch there and loading was more difficult due to steep bank. You'd think draw down would condense the fish a bit - that is if they don't all go over the spillway like I hear a lot of guys claiming is what happens. With 8ft. draw down at Seneca that leaves some pretty shallow water...I couldn't find any water over 20ft. there this past Monday looking for Crappie....they'll all be in 10ft. of water or less after draw down then.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I know it sucks that during best period for Saugeye fishing at lakes like Seneca or Piedmont the ramps are unusable.

I also think that at Seneca during these 8 to 10 foot drawdowns a lot of the bigger Saugeyes go out the dam.

The lake has the forage base to produce many 4 to 8 lb Eyes but for some reason they aren't there in numbers like Indian or Buckeye lakes. There are a few around, but I think many get flushed out. That's why there is an abundance of 14.5 inch fish all the time.

I wish the MWCD would spend some of their millions of dollars of windfall money from the oil and gas boom on ramp improvement!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> I wish the MWCD would spend some of their millions of dollars of windfall money from the oil and gas boom on ramp improvement!


I will second that thought!

I have noticed that even the swampers at showerhouses all have nice new vehichles 

They have added rip rap around million dollar houses along the edge of the lake (when the corps of engineers chips in the money)


----------



## laddds (May 6, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if Saltfork is drawn down also and when?


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

I drove out to morning glory last night 11/18 and water looks like it was down about 3 feet. I know I can get my boat in up to 5 ft low at morning glory. I wish their was a website to look at water level like muskingum lakes have. But I haven't found one yet


----------



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

A site you can use is

MWCD.org/levels


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

So, to revive this old thread.... anyone know when they will let the lakes start filling up?


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Bub, For Salt Fork (State Run) not MWCD it's a guess at best. Last couple years the water level came up to summer pool and in the middle of Crappie spawning they dropped the water by 2+1/2' again and hosed up everything. The fish pulled back, scattered and I never found them again in my normal spots.
From memory it seem's Seneca was back and full by end of April and MWCD holds it at that level.


----------



## Reel em In (Jun 20, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> So, to revive this old thread.... anyone know when they will let the lakes start filling up?


Bub....They generally start catching water around the 15th of Feb. They usually want them close to pool around the 15th of March....


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Good deal. Thanks guys!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I would hope that they would wait till at least most of the ice was off before they put the cork back into the dams. Big chunks of ice floating around would sure tare the crap out of a lot of things.
I don't ice fish and want open water as much as anyone else but all the same I hope they wait awhile.


----------

